# Does anyone know anything about Diabetes??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

Does anyone know anything about Diabetes  

What is normal blood sugar levels.... my mum is a type 1 diabetic and i've been tested when i was younger but i was ok apart from having a really high sugar when i was born...


The last few months i've been over tired and thirsty etc and my mum has been nagging me to check my blood sugar so yesterday i gave in and it was 9 which i thought was ok but she says its a bit high! I'd eatten a yougurt for breakfast and a jacket potato with beans for lunch...  



Should i get a proper test with my GP do you think  Also if i do have diabetes will this effect any pregnancy i have as we will be ttc in September.



THanks



Em x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I would see your GP for further tests. Normally, you should be able to maintain your blood sugar between 4 and 6 mmols as you either release insulin or glucose into your blood stream depending of what you have eaten etc. A diabetic does not maintain his balance without medication or diet control. Your GP can advise you and give you a definate diagnosis  
Re your pregnancy - it will not stop you having a healthy pregnancy but you will have to be monitored more closely


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Moo i've just checked again before my lunch and its 4.4 which is loads better so im gonna keep a eye on it this week and book a dr's appointment for Friday just to be 100%


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohh Em, I hope that everything is okay...but I would go to the docs to be 100% certain.

x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Em - I used to look after a little girl who when she was 9 was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes. Her symptoms were lethergy, from someone who previously was bouncing off the walls to constantly needing a wee, where she was drinking excess fluids. After a quick blood sugar test it was sky high at 40 something! A few days of being hospitalised she was fine, using her insulin pen. I know you can get gestational diabetes, but I'm not sure if the 2 are linked. Best follow the others advice and get to the Dr's, better to know than be worried about it.

Jo x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hello 

I agree with what the others have said about getting checked over Em, diabetes is hereditary and 9 was a bit high... might have been a random high reading and is also based on when you had last eaten etc but your GP can test you! I'm sure it is probably nothing but needs checking...

In terms of pregnancy, diabetes has a bunch of complications but they are almost all minimal if the diabetes is well controlled. There will be pre-pregnancy counselling and support available if you are diagnosed to ensure these don't occur.


Gestational diabetes is a bit different and generally resolves at the end of the pregnancy but it can be an indicator that you are at risk for developing type 2 diabetes later in life and you may need to focus on diet etc a bit more... you will probably be tested for this anyway in pregnancy Em as having one of your parents be diabetic is considered a risk factor for it.

hth xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks girls i checked it yesterday 3 times over the day and got:

12.30pm B4 lunch was 4.4
2.30pm after lunch was 6.8
6.00pm after tea was 5.3

So they appear much better but i'll try get an appointment for fri morning to double check. 

My diet isnt to bad i didnt think anyway lol yesterday was a yogurt and banana for breakie, and jacket potato beans and tiny bit of cheese no butter for lunch and some pineapple. Tea was Couscous with chicken, peppers, carrot, kidney beans and sweet corn.

Em x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah i think getting checked out is the best bet puts your mind at rest then.

It may have been what you ate banana and beans have high sugars so might just be that.

Hope everything turns out ok  

Stephx


----------

